# Hydor EKIP Thermofilter (filter-heater)



## alphacat (Apr 26, 2006)

Seems like one for the "if it sounds too good to be true..." file. [smilie=q:

'Cause if it [I]did [/I]work, it'd be ideal for a planted nano I'm planning. Has anybody used these before?

Hydor EKIP Thermofilter


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Never used this product before, but it looks to an internal type filter. If so, for a nano tank it might be alittle distracting and too big for the aquarium. I suggest going with a Red Sea Nano Filter instead. The temperature issue isn't too much of a problem for me, and I just let the tank temp sit inline with the room temperature. 

-John N.


----------



## jackiomy (May 24, 2006)

*Hi there*



Hi there,

This sounds pretty interesting. Thank you all for being here!!


----------



## jackiomy (May 24, 2006)

*ekip filter*

I saw your posting and have a couple of comments. It is NOT too good to be true. I have an EKIP 250 mounted sideways in the wet half of my crab tank in about 6 inches of water and it works great. Very consistent and I like the aeration attachment. I did have to put a longer tube on it because it is mounted sideways but other than that it works just like advertised. The only problem that I have is that my crab is big enough that he is nightly pushing sand and gravel around and ends up trying to bury it about every other night. I just dig it out and it never stops working! Definitely worth the cost even though it is a good idea to shop around for the best price. Good luck!


----------

